# Showing in Colorado the 14th and 15th



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

Anyone showing here this next weekend at the Terry-All? This is our first show, Lil Dude is 11 months old. We are very excited, it should be fun! I know show people are very secretive, but any tips? We are doing his first real hair cut next week, everything prior has just been F,F, F and light trimming...


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey! We will be there, it will be our first real show too! Dolly will have just turned 6 months on the 12th. Sorry I don't have any tips. I am so new too. Lol, we are just trying to have fun and let it be a positive experience. Hopefully we can meetup at the show!


----------



## savedoggies (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, and we will be in different classes, so not competing against eachother! Hooray! Well you have seen my pic, except that I am now pregnant and have quite a pooch belly! My boy is named Andromeda's Silver Surfer, call name Li'l Dude. Are you going up Friday to secure a spot?


----------

